# Config USB printer with CUPS [SOLVED]

## pmatos

CUPS doesn't seem to be able to detect a USB printer even though it shows up on dmesg as

```
usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 47 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x0848
```

Cups only shows:

```
SCSI Printer

CUPS-PDF (Virtual PDF Printer)
```

And since gnome printing uses cups, the same thing is shown if I try to configure it from the gnome printing admin. Any ideas what could be wrong?Last edited by pmatos on Sun Oct 18, 2009 8:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, what model of printer do you own ?

----------

## pmatos

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, what model of printer do you own ?

 

Epson BX300F, I installed gutenprint which seems to be a good driver for it.

----------

## VoidMage

The correct question will probably be: what version of cups you have installed ?

----------

## pmatos

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> The correct question will probably be: what version of cups you have installed ?

 

net-print/cups 1.4.1

----------

## keyson

Then you should disable the use of the usblp kernel module.

Check in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf

And you find.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # hplip and cups 1.4+ use raw USB devices, so it requires usblp not be loaded
> 
> #blacklist usblp
> ...

 

----------

## pmatos

 *keyson wrote:*   

> Then you should disable the use of the usblp kernel module.
> 
> Check in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
> 
> And you find.
> ...

 

Interestingly enough nothing better happens... In fact, the module is not loaded anymore meaning syslog does register the new printer. 

lsusb still shows it though:

```
Bus 001 Device 042: ID 04b8:0848 Seiko Epson Corp.
```

What might be the problem?

These are the only options cups shows:

```
Add Printer

Local Printers:    SCSI Printer

CUPS-PDF (Virtual PDF Printer)

Discovered Network Printers:    

Other Network Printers:    Internet Printing Protocol (http)

Internet Printing Protocol (https)

Internet Printing Protocol (ipp)

LPD/LPR Host or Printer

AppSocket/HP JetDirect

Backend Error Handler 
```

----------

## VoidMage

There was something else involved in making usb printers

with cups 1.4 - an udev rule perhaps ?

Search the board, I think it was already mentioned.

----------

## keyson

OK.

This page say

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This printer entry is not yet included in the Foomatic packages and the data on this page is not verified or proofread.
> 
> 

 

So maybe that is why it would not find it.

And the recommended driver is pipslite.

Check http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL1.do

I run a HP printer on usb. And the usblp module got me into trouble before I found the info to disable it.

----------

## pmatos

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> There was something else involved in making usb printers
> 
> with cups 1.4 - an udev rule perhaps ?
> 
> Search the board, I think it was already mentioned.

 

The search in this board is crap... doesn't really work very well. I did try but everything I found didn't have a solution or wasn't related.

----------

## pmatos

 *keyson wrote:*   

> OK.
> 
> This page say
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Gutenprint should also work. I tried to select SCSI in connection method with the device to path:

 *Quote:*   

> usb://dev/bus/usb/001/042

 

but without any kind of success. Printing a test page doesn't work at all.

----------

## pmatos

Please check

 *Quote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285166#c14

 

for a workaround.

----------

## keyson

OK.

So it was that problem also. I have tripped over that bug reading the forum.

But forgive me for not remember it  :Smile: 

So your  dev/bus/usb/001/042 is owned by root:scanner.

Hope they come up with a solution on this multi function printer/scanner problem.

----------

## pmatos

 *keyson wrote:*   

> OK.
> 
> So it was that problem also. I have tripped over that bug reading the forum.
> 
> But forgive me for not remember it 
> ...

 

Me too... a general solution would be definitely very useful. I will mark this post as solved anyways.

----------

